# Give me words



## Autumn (Sep 26, 2011)

so for my english class i'm supposed to come up with two words a day that i find somewhere in everyday life (in reading or in conversation) that i don't already know.

when i was nine it was found that i had the vocabulary of a 21-year-old.

there is no way i can find two words a day i don't already know.

but luckily the vocab lists are due every couple weeks so i can always just cram (just finished the first vocab list of 36 words pulled from the internet and also me texting a friend going "Give me big words that my teacher will be impressed that I know!") so here is my request

tcod knows big words, if people will come into this topic and post the biggest/most unfamiliar words they know and i'll work them into my vocab list! YOU'D MAKE A SENIOR SUFFERING FROM SENIORITIS VERY HAPPY :D

EDIT: Posting my name doesn't count.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 26, 2011)

Sylph?
Melancholy?
I don't have much :E


----------



## Superbird (Sep 26, 2011)

Lycaonphobia: fear of werewolves.

Also triskaidekaphobia, but everyone already knows that one.

There's tetraphobia, fear of the number 4, but...


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 26, 2011)

Pantophobia (Or something like that): Fear of EVERYTHING *GASP*


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 26, 2011)

oniochalasia (buying as a means of mental relaxation)
enchiridion (a handbook or manual)

and a recent favourite, captious (a person inclined to find trivial faults in things)

why not just pull them from http://wordsmith.org/awad/index.html ?


----------



## bulbasaur (Sep 26, 2011)

http://watchout4snakes.com/creativitytools/RandomWord/RandomWordPlus.aspx

Choose a word type, then choose a complexity. I suggest you choose "Uncommon", as anything beyond that is archaic.

sesquipedalian: long words; characterized by long words
loquacious: Talkative; characterized by use of long words
circumlocution: Using more words than necessary to express an idea (or, wordiness)


----------



## Autumn (Sep 26, 2011)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> why not just pull them from http://wordsmith.org/awad/index.html ?


teacher advised against that. even if he hadn't, i'd still want the words i got to sound as if i really /had/ found them in everyday life instead of from a website that's dedicated to that kinda thing. x3


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 26, 2011)

Mirth?

Exilerating?

Mortifying?

Din?

You probably already know these words. =(

Sorry i'm not much help.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 26, 2011)

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> teacher advised against that. even if he hadn't, i'd still want the words i got to sound as if i really /had/ found them in everyday life instead of from a website that's dedicated to that kinda thing. x3


This seems like a hugely pointless time-waster of an assignment! 

Just sit and read some classics for a while. You'll come up with some ridonkulous words.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 26, 2011)

Read some Shakespeare.


----------



## Glace (Sep 26, 2011)

Promulgate?
Cognizant?
Remuneration?
Disseminate?

I'm no help. :P


----------



## Tomboy (Sep 26, 2011)

Girn – To bare your teeth in anger and sadness
Yerd – To beat with a stick
Wamfle – To walk around with flapping clothes
Ribazuba – Ivory from a walrus
Nazzard – A lowly or weak person
Sesamoid – Having the size and shape of a sesame seed
Misodoctakleidist – Someone who dislikes practicing the piano


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 26, 2011)

verisimilitude, and the related verisimilitudinous and verisimilar?

ed: oh, and yclept! yclept is a great word, archaic though. still, I know a person who uses it in poetry.


----------



## RosesBones (Sep 26, 2011)

Promiscuous, circumspect, tribulation...

Sorry for no definitions and general randomness of words. They're just what popped into my head.
In general you can just BS these things by coming up with words that many people don't know. That usually works on my English teacher.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Sep 26, 2011)

Cwm
Qadi
Za
Zineb
Xu

(Why yes, I got all these from Scrabble. XD)


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 26, 2011)

Erroneous - wrong
Irreverent - sarcastic
Insinuate - imply
Pseudonym - pen name
remonstrate - pleading protest, i.e. PLEASEPLEASEPLEASE


----------



## Dragon (Sep 26, 2011)

Antidisestablishmentarianism and pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis.

The first is the idea that church and state should be separate, and the second is a lung disease caused by inhaling microscopic silicone particles.


----------



## Tarvos (Sep 26, 2011)

Lark. Aspic. Tenterhooks.


----------



## Littlestream (Sep 26, 2011)

Snafu. It basically means a situation that has been messed up beyond belief. It originated as an acronym.


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 27, 2011)

Suppish~ Badass


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Sep 27, 2011)

Xenogenic (Adj.): Completely different from the parent or creator.

Pulchritudinous (Adj.): Beautiful.

Brobdingnagian (Adj.): Big.

Disambiguate (Verb): To explain.

Pandemonium (Noun): Uproar.

Pandiculation (Noun): Act of yawning.

Antediluvian (Adj.): Old.

Latericeous (Adj.): Brick-red.

Septuagenarian (Noun): Between 70 and 80 year-old.

Superannuated (Adj.): Obsolete.

Verisimilitude (Noun): Probability.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Sep 27, 2011)

Furfuraceous - Of or covered in scaly particles, such as dandruff or bran.

It sounds like something to do with kittens.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 27, 2011)

Ethology - (1) study of animal behavior (2) what blastoise wants to do when he grows up

I'll assume you know prestidigitation? And petrichor? And incorrigible?

Rancor is a word for anger, malice, etc., and also apparently that big guy from Star Wars. Hmm. 

Soporific means able to put to sleep/something that induces sleep.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 28, 2011)

Windragon said:


> The first is the idea that church and state should be separate


What? No it isn't. It's a movement opposed to the separation of the Anglican Church from the Roman Catholic Church.

Anyway, might I suggest common words with rarer uses? I particularly like 'intimate' as a verb (to suggest, to imply).


----------



## Dragon (Sep 28, 2011)

opaltiger said:


> What? No it isn't. It's a movement opposed to the separation of the Anglican Church from the Roman Catholic Church.


Oh well whoops :V I got my definition from an online dictionary a while ago so yeah, probably not the most reliable source. or maybe I just can't read


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 28, 2011)

I like the verb to effect, as opposed to the noun effect and the verb to affect.

because.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Sep 29, 2011)

Peristeronic, pertaining to pigeons.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 29, 2011)

Circumnavigatory.

Obstreperous.

You might already know circumnavigatory though.


----------



## SquishierCobra (Oct 1, 2011)

Saurischian: "Lizard-hipped" dinosaur
Ornithischian: "Bird-hipped" dinosaur


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Oct 7, 2011)

Recalcitrant - obstinate, stubborn.
Flother - an obscure term for snowflake, only used once in the written English language (but isn't it beautiful?)
Aurulent - golden in color.
Roil - to rile something up (rile is actually a different pronunciation of roil)


----------



## Zapi (Oct 7, 2011)

defenestration: the act of throwing something/someone out of a window
floccinaucinihilipilification: the estimation of something as valueless

Yeah that's all I got :C sorry for not being helpful


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 7, 2011)

you have to wonder what happened that a language has a word for throwing things out of windows.


----------



## The Omskivar (Oct 9, 2011)

Lugubrious- gloomy, but in a dramatic way; exaggeratedly melancholy

Basorexia- a strong craving or hunger for kissing


----------



## SquishierCobra (Oct 9, 2011)

Ceratopsian: A Dinosaur with horns a neck frill, like Triceratops or Styracosaurus.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 10, 2011)

Ferrule-the metal band on a pencil that holds the eraser in place
Purlicue-the space between the extended forefinger and thumb
Zarf-a holder,usually made out of ornamental metal,used for a coffee cup without a handle
Rowl- the spinning metal star found on the back of a cowboy's spur

herp derp


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 10, 2011)

SUPERCALAFRAGILISTICESPIALADOCIOUS!

Definition~ The word you say when you don't know what to say, =P


----------



## Phantom (Oct 10, 2011)

sreservoir said:


> you have to wonder what happened that a language has a word for throwing things out of windows.


It happens to be one of my favorite words. I love the look on peoples faces when you tell them to go defenestrate themselves.


----------



## Autumn (Oct 10, 2011)

Hawke said:


> It happens to be one of my favorite words. I love the look on peoples faces when you tell them to go defenestrate themselves.


same x3 one of my favorite youtube personalities once said something like "If you don't believe me, you'll be defenestrated. And most viewers will be like 'Ew, that's disgusting, why would you say that!1' cause they don't know what the hell it means."

i also once took great pains to find a way to work defenestrated into a song I was writing and make it rhyme. i can't remember for the life of me what I got it to rhyme with but it worked. somehow.

also, res: ever played the game hobble-de-hoy? it's a game my friend owns, basically there's a book of ridiculously obscure English words and one person is going to pick a word while the rest of the players write down what they think it means and the person who picked the word writes down the actual definition, then you throw them all into a pile and vote on which definition you think is correct.

i fail to remember the actual words but I distinctly remember coming across words meaning "living on a diet of onions" and "the space between the bed and the wall".


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 10, 2011)

I can't find this hobble-de-hoy with google and I've never heard of it. so no, I don't think so.


----------



## Autumn (Oct 10, 2011)

sreservoir said:


> I can't find this hobble-de-hoy with google and I've never heard of it. so no, I don't think so.


really o.O i would think it would at least show up on google or something, unless it's ridiculously super obscure in which case i question why my friend has it

but it definitely exists


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 10, 2011)

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> really o.O i would think it would at least show up on google or something, unless it's ridiculously super obscure in which case i question why my friend has it
> 
> but it definitely exists


I've played a much more hardcore version, in which one player actually looks through the largest dictionary on hand for obscure words. :D It is called, imaginatively, Dictionary.


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm reasonably sure there's a round like that in Cranium, too.

Which I always win at, but only because Rachel is good at guessing what the hell the things I make out of the plasticine are.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 11, 2011)

Brouhaha! Pointless spectacle.

I adore the words aerie and inia for getting me through so many Scrabble games.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 2, 2011)

aight, i used a large percentage of these words for my most recent vocab list

people have moar ?


----------



## Wargle (Nov 2, 2011)

Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicavolcanoconiosis


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 2, 2011)

Wargle said:


> Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicavolcanoconiosis


roughly, a miner's lung disease caused by the inhalation of quartz or silicate dust

known that word since middle school (can you tell???)

Also, to *ameliorate* something is to make it better or heal it.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Nov 2, 2011)

Mugwump. Someone who has no opinion or is neutral or undecided on a cause.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 2, 2011)

Karkat Vantas said:


> Brouhaha! Pointless spectacle.


Kerfuffle. Commotion.


----------



## hyphen (Nov 2, 2011)

Okapi- a giraffe-horse.

It's real. Google it.


----------



## Mr. Moon (Nov 3, 2011)

"High Fructose Corn Syrup"
If you bought food somewhere in America, you can bet your reproductive organs it's in there.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 6, 2011)

Dispy said:


> "High Fructose Corn Syrup"
> If you bought food somewhere in America, you can bet your reproductive organs it's in there.


that's not a word. that's four words


----------



## Mr. Moon (Nov 7, 2011)

So sorry.
highfructosecornsyrup.
There. Now you have a word.


----------



## Nelauk (Nov 7, 2011)

how about these?
ununhexium
ununpetium
ununseptium


----------

